# Diferencia entre conexion de amplificadores



## DJ-AS (Feb 5, 2009)

Bueno, no sé si será medio bolas la pregunta y desde ya pido perdón por la ignorancia si lo es.
Estoy armando un amplificador 5.1 y uso 4 TDA2050 mono y 2 TDA2050 en bridge.
Todo por separado funcionaba perfecto, pero al montar los amplificadores, uno de los TDA en modo bridge, se voló a medida que iba encendiendo las lámparas mientras controlaba que todo vaya bien.
Tengo la duda si es lo mismo conectar de la manera "A" ("en cascada") o de la manera "B" (todos del mismo punto).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2009)

DJ-AS dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, no sé si será medio bolas la pregunta y desde ya pido perdón por la ignorancia si lo es.
> Estoy armando un amplificador 5.1 y uso 4 TDA2050 mono y 2 TDA2050 en bridge.
> Todo por separado funcionaba perfecto, pero al montar los amplificador, uno de los TDA en modo bridge, se voló a medida que iba encendiendo las lámparas mientras controlaba que todo vaya bien.
> Tengo la duda si es lo mismo conectar de la manera "A" ("en cascada") o de la manera "B" (todos del mismo punto).



Tenes que usar la conexion B, pero el punto común no es en cualquier parte como lo has hecho, sino en los terminales de la fuente, que tampoco es una buena idea hacer una fuente con pistas tan flacas.

Ahora no se que tiene que ver esto con que voló un TDA2050...

Saludos!


----------



## DJ-AS (Feb 5, 2009)

El dibujo es simplemente para hacerme entender, osea, todo se conecta de un mismo lado o se conecta uno y de ahí el otro, y así, en cascada o algo así.
Puse lo del TDA porque me pareció raro, onda, como que por ahí pasó toda la corriente que necesitaban los otros amplificadores o algo así, no sé, toy delirando, toy respondiendo del laburo y toy quemado.
Entonces, se conecta todo desde un solo terminal, conexión "B".
Gracias.


----------

